
Insane Clown Privacy: Juggalo makeup is the key to defeating facial recognition - sjreese
https://www.rt.com/usa/431748-juggalo-makeup-facial-recognition/
======
fredley
Using make up to defeat facial recognition has been a thing since at least
2010: [https://cvdazzle.com/](https://cvdazzle.com/)

Juggaloes make for a good headline though.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447987)

------
candiodari
There have been papers on recognizing humans by the ratios of their limbs (ie.
what the exact ratios are between your various limb lengths). These can be
recognized because it's easy to identify the points where the limbs rotate in
video. It also has the advantage of still mostly working after death, if for
instance you find a skeleton.

So don't move ... at all. Ever.

~~~
fredley
Wait, so the skeletons are moving?

~~~
candiodari
No but you can get a very good model of the skeleton from a living walking
human. If you find bones, you can measure.

------
dogma1138
Until they’ll use a combination of UV and IR cameras which will penetrate the
makeup (UV can be blocked with sunscreen but multi spectrum sensors do defeat
these masking tactics).

